# Sticky  What's It Worth Question? Click HERE!!



## Hunter333

We frequently have new (and, sometimes, not-so-new) members throw up a post saying 'I'm looking to sell a XXXXX; what is a fair price to ask?' or 'Where can I offer my XXXXX for sale on-line?'

What frequently happens is a feeding-frenzy, with members posting offers, PM's flying back and forth, etc....All of which flies in the face of the Site Rules which prohibit firearm sales of _any kind!_ (Yes, that includes blackpowder!)

In an effort to head off this type of post, here are quite a few websites, as offered by our members, where you may persue this type of information. Please check these sources out rather than posting any type of value/worth questions on this site.

www.Gunbroker.com
www.GunsAmerica.com
www.AccurateReloading.com
www.gunsgalore.net
www.mgouc.com
www.auctionarms.com
www.duckhunter.net
www.jaquas.com
www.williamsgunsight.com

Please note that Michigan-Sportsman.com makes no claim as to the honesty or veracity of any mentioned site; we are merely providing information as a service to our membership.


----------

